# Gun control laws



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Gun control laws are needed and they will be inforced no matter what is going on at this time with Bush as our president. Majority of Americans want it. If we want these laws to be just to hunters, work with gun control advocates until it is too late. When they will make it without us, they may skew it not in our favor. Human population is growing because of high birth rate and immigration. Republicans favor both and it seems Democrats are competing with them at this to get elected. Urban development, highways, mining, etc. is going on and expanding. You will finish with hunting on your neighbors backyards, with your powerful automatic weapons and handguns (?) It is easier to make a lot of guns then a lot of game and palces where to hunt. Instead of hunting, you will have more of this: :beer:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

???


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What the hell are you talking about?? :******:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Liberal Logic :eyeroll:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sounds like he just got done smokin seven doobies. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Far left liberal logic Bob, FAR left.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Sevendogs, I think you are missing the point, the two issues of hunting and gun control are just that two different issues. If hunting were illegal I would hope you think we still have the right to bare arms! You see it was never intended for us to always to have a weapon to provide for us and our families. The right to bare arms exists so we can defend ourselves against a goverment that becomes to powerfull and oppressive. The theory being we as citizens can keep the goverment/elected officials in check because we have guns! One might ask how is it working? Just imagine if the Jewish people all had weapons, everyone of them. Would Germany had been able to do what they did? Now you far right conservatives out there reading this, I'm not on your side either, some of you stand for exclusivity. Those of you that think the 40 million plus people without health coverage isn't the same type of issue should think again. The biggest issue in this country that would cause a revolution today is gun control. Without health you have nothing, money is useless, on that I think we can all agree. Will people rise up and fight for what they do not have? If your life or your health is at risk I bet you would? I'm not saying we are there yet but are we heading in the correct direction? If you look back in history, its easy to see most uprisings or revolutions happen because a group of people or class are oppressed.

Here is something ironic to think about. The USA beats its chest as the worlds police for human rights. Who disagrees? Most... maybe all industrialized nations have goverment supported healthcare because they believe it is a human right. And no I do not think the health care system in the US is anyway horrible or bad, its access to it that is the problem. As for socialized medicine there are some pretty good ones out there, as well as bad. don't beleive all the bs about Canadians flocking to the us healthcare system because theirs is so bad its just propaganda. Besides does Canada not offer payment for some Canadians that recieve healthcare in the United States? I dare you to argue aginst me on this one!

TC


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

WHAT??????

THAT WAS THE SINGLE MOST INCOHERENT PIECE OF BLATHER I HAVE EVER READ! and that includes my own!

BTW: who said anything about hunting in someones back-yard with a full auto? Youd be stupid to do that. youd ruin to much meat :lol:

And what, I suppose you dont think the common folk should hae guns....are you guna take them from me? no, i suppose you would hae the Poliece do it. im not guna pretend that id stand upto them. wouldnt need to. they would barge in and id simply say "wev got no guns here"....ad we wouldnt. but that wouldnt meen that i havnt been stockpiling them somewhere else for years :wink: . theyd have to drug me to get it out!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

????I need an interrepeur???


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> ????I need an interrepeur???


Ditto


----------

